# Home for Labor Day



## burton12387 (Jun 17, 2004)

Well since i was home for labor day weekend to feed the snakes i thought that i mine as well take some new pictures of them while i have the chance. Enjoy

AJ

Ballz, Ball Python








Ballz's cage








******, Corn Snake








******, Chillen








******'s Cage








Maylin, Redtail Boa








Maylin, In the yard








Maylin, Chillen








Maylin's Cage


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

i love the rugs you use but iam afraid my moniters claws well get caught in it..so i never used one


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Very Nice looking RTB awesome patterns on him


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Damn I hate snakes

But ne how them are some nice pics-I dont know squat about them either,But they seem to have some nice patterns to them-Personally I like the looks of the corn more-


----------



## burton12387 (Jun 17, 2004)

Thanks for the comments!


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

love the snake it's funny sein the pic of the snake in the grass once i was a t a buddys and he has a yellow adaconda and he let it go in the grass and somthin made the snake ''tick'' and he was no able to pick it up it kepped tryin ti bite him he got it in it's tank and 5 mins later is was fine but somthin made it tick! it's was kinda scarry for a 5' snake being that aggresive!

but nice pics love the colure and that tanks look awsome!


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

wow, i really love your idea of snake enclosures. the cages look great.


----------



## imnohero (Aug 12, 2007)

Whoa, some of those guys are huge. Nice pics!


----------

